# OEM and Aftermarket Badges



## scarlettGTO (Jul 26, 2009)

I'm desperately looking for someone who sells the OEM 5.7 and GTO aluminum badges. I screwed mine up royally while trying to taken them off and re-paint them. (Not the most artistic or patient person) 

Does anyone know where I can purchase them? I found some on e-bay for $100, seems a bit steep but if that is the normal price I'll just get those. Also where are some aftermarket ones to check out, like the GOAT aluminum badge I have seen on a few. 

Thank guys, this place is by far the most helpful. 

Take care

J.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Check on Parts For Your Car (PFYC). They are a vender here and I belive they have some options.


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

GOAT letters can be had at;
"GOAT" Emblem

GTO at;
GM Parts - GM Auto Parts - GM Parts House USA


----------

